# "Proof" Article in GRNews



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks MOP! Seeing an amateur do well at the field trial game has been very cool. It's nice to see you succeed. I can't wait to see that FC in front of Proof's name! Congratulations on the article, can't wait to read it!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't gotten mine yet....can't wait to read the article!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haven't gotten mine yet!! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks! Proof is such a fun and exciting dog. he has really blessed me with so many opportunities that I know are unbelievably lucky. Ive got to meet lots of interesting people from all over and see new places. Right now, because of his skills, Proof is allowing me to learn how to train an all age dog. I only wish I had the skill set to do Proof better, ha ha! He has his ups and downs but bottom line, he is one helluva retriever!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I haven't received mine yet. Sounds interesting! Congratulations on your accomplishments!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

That's so awesome! I don't have mine yet either - I hate waiting!!! 

I know Proof is an awesome dog, but you've been working your butt off training your dogs as long as I've "known" you, Shelby. I love that you're having fun and success


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't get my copy of the magazine yet! Can't wait.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

woohoo! I got my magazine today and it looks so nice! I really liked the statistical information about derbies on the next page. I think derbies are fun. In fact, I can't wait to run them again one day. If anyone is ever interested in learning about them please let me know and I'll be happy to explain them to you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I finally got my copy! First thing I did was flip to your article. It was a great read. Proof and his talent is in great hands.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally got mine. What a great article!


----------

